# EDT Training program



## Andy_Massaro (Jun 12, 2007)

After a little research I've found a few workout programs I like one being EDT ( Testosterone Nation - Escalating Density Training ) 

I was wondering if anyone has experienced this training program and what their results were.. 

I was also wondering if you think that it would be beneficial to incorporate exercise pairings in this program ( supersetting biceps workouts with tricep workouts )


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Why not do this:

1.Read the stickies

2.Put something together with the help of the stickies

3.Post it in the training area

4.People will critique it

5.You will have you a program


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Jun 12, 2007)

I dunno doing something different from the norm appealed to me and I was just wondering if anyone had ever tried it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 12, 2007)

I enjoy EDT.  But you have to superset -- I am thinking you are not fully grasping the concept.  I have an EDT journal here from 3-4 years ago I think.


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Jun 12, 2007)

no I understand, you do 4 exercises every day. you superset the exercises in pairs and do as many sets as possible. I was asking if It would be more beneficial if instead of using the template exercises If I was to superset the exercises according to exercise pairings ( for example : supersetting bench press with rows )


----------



## Samo (Jun 12, 2007)

What routine were/are you doing before this, Why do you want to change it, did it stop workin for ya?


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Jun 13, 2007)

I just started lifting again ( I play lacrosse and my offseason just started ) so I want to establish a good lifting regiment and I thought that this one was different but now I've been reading another article ( Testosterone Nation - Bodybuilding's Next Frontier ) and I really like that one too..

I dunno what to do but I'd figure that I'd change it up a bit


----------



## Samo (Jun 13, 2007)

Andy_Massaro said:


> I just started lifting again ( I play lacrosse and my offseason just started ) so I want to establish a good lifting regiment and I thought that this one was different but now I've been reading another article ( Testosterone Nation - Bodybuilding's Next Frontier ) and I really like that one too..
> 
> I dunno what to do but I'd figure that I'd change it up a bit



If you're gonna use one of the two, use this one.... The exercise selection is much better and it seems to be less random....


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Jun 13, 2007)

this one meaning the High Frequency Training?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 13, 2007)

I did EDT.  I followed the guidelines as laid out, and I didn't see much in the way of results, except that my work capacity improved.  It was pretty fun though, and there are a couple trainers who use it at my gym with good results as far as fat loss goes.


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks cowpimp.. what do u think about HFT?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 13, 2007)

Andy_Massaro said:


> thanks cowpimp.. what do u think about HFT?



High frequency training?  If that's what you mean, I am always touting it.  Notice my sticky on fully body training?


----------

